# Item-pics



## Rookie (30. August 2006)

ich habe vor ca einem monat 4 bilder geschickt,
bis heute ist immernoch nix an ort und stelle, passiert da noch was oder wie?


----------



## B3N (30. August 2006)

Hallo Rookie, es gab mit der alten Adresse für die Bilder leider schwierigkeiten. Inzwischen kommen die Bilder wieder direkt zu uns und wir können diese auch einpflegen. Ich müsste dich evt. darum bitten, uns diese Bilder nochmals zuzukommen lassen. Sorry für die Umstände an dieser Stelle.

Solltest du uns heute noch die Bilder schicken, sollten diese spätestens nach 8 Stunden (sofern gleich eingepflegt) auftauchen.


----------



## Rookie (30. August 2006)

ich setz mich gleich ma ran,
wenigstens den schnellen support habt ihr behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (30. August 2006)

Angekommen und eingebunden. *g*

*Update:* Die große E-Mail kam zwar an, aber ohne Inhalt. Hum


----------



## Rookie (30. August 2006)

ätsch dachtest du, die größte kam ja eben erst =P
top, super schnell


----------



## Rookie (31. August 2006)

bis jetzt sind nur 3/4 ("4" da das letzte eigtl mehrere items ergreift) da, dachte nach einem tag wirds ja endlich da sein, aber nix is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (31. August 2006)

Wie oben bereits als Update erwähnt, hier nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update:* Die große E-Mail kam zwar an, aber ohne Inhalt. Hum

Es handelte sich dabei um folgende Gegenstsände, aber wie gesten schon gesagt, leider ohne Anhang.

Itempicture: 16827 - Gürtel des Nachtmeuchlers

Itempicture: 19835 - Zandalarianischer Mantel des Wildfangs

Itempicture: 16906 - Blutfangstiefel

Itempicture: 16908 - Blutfangkapuze

Itempicture: 16909 - Blutfanghose


----------



## Rookie (31. August 2006)

hm ok hab das update übersehn, is aufm weg


----------



## B3N (1. September 2006)

Alles drin nun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (1. September 2006)

top, aber der "betreff" der email, war auch nen item ;D


----------



## Dave012 (1. September 2006)

Mmh, wo habt ihr diese dann eingepflegt?

Wenn ich mir eins der Teile anschaue, wo Rookie zugeschickt hat, dann seh ich nix davon, ich kann nur auch einen Screen an euch schicken, aber nichts anklicken, wo ich den Screenshot von Rookie finde ..

Gruß
Kappla


----------



## Rookie (2. September 2006)

http://www.buffed.de/?i=19907

dort müsste "Screenshot des Gegenstandes"
und direkt darunter "Screenshot einblenden" stehen

bei welchem hatteste denn geguckt?


----------

